# One more question (I know you're tired of reading my words...)



## aquachick (May 24, 2006)

Hey again,
Sorry for so many questions, but my lfs is confusing me, I think. He said I could put a dwarf gourami in with a pair of german blue rams (in a 20-gal). Plan on some danios and couple of cories with them. I've read on some charts yes, and some no. Wondering what y'all think of this...
If not the DG, is there some other colorful, little bit larger fish that would work? Maybe 2-3 rainbows?
Thanks, again! Y'all rock!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

The dwarf gourami would work. Rams stay near the bottom and gouramis stay near the top. I think if you are planning on having cories, I would only get one ram. They are fine by themselves. If you get a pair, they may breed and can sometimes get aggressive towards other bottom dwellers (especially in a smaller tank). Get a male, they are prettier than females (but females are still pretty). I would go with some other type of schooling fish, unless you just love danios. They are very active, unlike a dwarf gourami. It may stress him out. Go with a school of peaceful tetras (lemons, black neons, cardinals, glowlights, neons, pristellas, rummynose)...they are much prettier than danios also!

I would do:
1 German ram
8 tetras
6 cories (smaller type: pygmy, habrosus, panda) or 4 of larger type (bronze, albino, false julii)
2 ottos

That would be a great little tank.

Rainbows would be fine...but get dwarf rainbows. They are schooling fish, so you could replace the danios or tetras with them. Get a nice school of atleast 6. And I see you mentioned a couple cories...get atleast 4. They are very social and do much better the more you have.

In this case your LFS was right. But, they don't always give good info. Usually they are just trying to sell you fish and don't care if you have an appropriate tank. Do research before you buy (like you are now!). That will save you lots of time and even money.


----------



## aquachick (May 24, 2006)

what about a pair of rams, 1 d gourami and 6-8 rummynose? would that be too much?


----------



## northfacehiker (May 31, 2006)

The rummynose would like room to school, and I'd be worried about their space requirements in a 20 gallon.

As for rainbows, I have a pair of german blue rams, 3 celebes rainbows, and panda cory cats in my 29 gallon. They all get along great until the rams spawn. The rams will guard their little corner of the tank to protect the eggs, but they don't hurt the other fish. They kinda nip at their sides as a way of telling them "get away". Other than that, they all get along great.


----------

